# Have a Great Holiday!



## formula1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Catch the vision of who you must become!

Ephesians 4:28
Let the thief no longer steal, but rather let him labor, doing honest work with his own hands, so that he may have something to share with anyone in need.


----------



## thedeacon (Jul 1, 2011)

Same to you, my brother


----------

